# Cryo Tank Demo Estimate



## jeb6294 (Nov 10, 2021)

Any thoughts on someplace to get some sort of reference to generate an estimate to demo a 500,000 liquid hydrogen tank? Usually, we can go back through previous projects and escalate for inflation, but this isn't something that gets done very often. I've also been through all 5 of our RS Means books and nothing there either.


----------



## bwin12 (Nov 10, 2021)

What's it made out of? 

I estimated at an airport for a few years and never had to deal with something like that. The only thing I can think of (and I am not aware of this documents existence) is some type of government entities cost book, similar to State DOT's unit rate books. I assume the Department of Energy, and NASA, among others, doesn't want that info published.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 2, 2021)

@jeb6294 , I reached out to one of our estimators on this just for some perspective awhile back. Maybe you're already past it at this point, but they had some follow-up questions.

_"Define demo. Do you mean to include: remove from site, dispose as recyclable, remove contents, stabilize empty tank so it won't explode if cut, recertify and repurpose? Is it accessible for craning? Could it be hauled intact? Oversize load hauling permits required? Pilot car(s) needed? Or reduce it to salvage in situ? Is there salvage value to owner or to salvage company? 50K gallons could be 20 ft dia x 22 ft high. Material (salvage) could be 12 to 30 tons, depending on size and configuration."_


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2021)

Out of curiosity, who has a 500,000 gallon(?) liquid hydrogen tank, and what is it used for?

Reminds me of my time at NASA, but those liquid hydrogen fuel tanks burned up upon reentry, so they demoed themselves.  LOL


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh please...the DOE was trying to shoot stuff into space before NASA was even a thing. The DOE site out in Nevada from back in the 50's-60's when the Gov't thought it'd be a good idea to try nuclear powered rockets.

FYI, the Gov't tried all kinds of fun nuclear powered stuff back in the day. You can visit the Sedan Crater out there too from when they thought nuclear bombs would be a good way to dig great big holes.


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.nnss.gov/docs/fact_sheets/DOENV_707.pdf


----------



## bwin12 (Dec 9, 2021)

https://www.nnss.gov/docs/fact_sheets/DOENV_1150.pdf



I'll save everyone the time. Best railroad name ever.


----------

